# coffee mocha **cleaned up pic added**  :)



## wonderland (Nov 23, 2009)

i love the look of this soap.  i added some coffee grounds as a scrubby. 
the pic is blurry and i need to clean up the edges.    

**new pic**


----------



## holly99 (Nov 23, 2009)

They look great!


----------



## wiccaronja (Nov 24, 2009)

Cool!

I love coffee soaps, because they are realy working. Means they erase all the bad smells of the kitchen.


----------



## Scented Suds (Nov 24, 2009)

What did you use for the mold?  That is a really nice shape & size bar!

Great Job!


----------



## nickjuly (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## bombus (Nov 24, 2009)

yes, it does have a lovely look. How much coffee did you add per pound?


----------



## wonderland (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks everyone.  

@ scented suds, i made that with my nizzy mold.

@ bombus, i used 1 Tbsp ppo.


----------



## Psalm 23 (Nov 25, 2009)

Beautiful!  Awesome!  Super!


----------



## Billie (Nov 25, 2009)

I love the look of your soap.  I bet it smells great!


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 25, 2009)

Wonderland, what Nizzy mould did you use?
Will the inside of the soap darken to the same colour as the outside?
It looks beautiful!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 26, 2009)

That looks wonderful.  :wink:


----------



## ezeriuke (Feb 2, 2010)

How did you make the edges dark like that ? Just wondering... the soap looks fantastic, i would love to make something like that


----------



## wonderland (Feb 5, 2010)

ezeriuke said:
			
		

> How did you make the edges dark like that ? Just wondering... the soap looks fantastic, i would love to make something like that



hi, 

i added cocoa powder to that batch.  the entire bar is as dark as the edges are in the pic.  still, a lovely bar tho and i love the scent.


----------



## honor435 (Feb 13, 2010)

whats a nizzy mold?


----------



## gekko62 (Feb 14, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> whats a nizzy mold?



Fantastic divider moulds made in Oz   

http://nizzymoulds.com/


----------



## wonderland (Feb 15, 2010)

i love my nizzy mold and terry is a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## SoapingQueenWannabe (Feb 28, 2010)

*Love it!!!*

I think this soap is amazing. I really want some of it. Great job!


----------



## April (Feb 28, 2010)

I very much like the colouring and exfoliate.

Great work.

Regards,


----------

